# Gutes UML Modelling Tool fuer Linux?



## EOB (19. Dez 2006)

was gibts da so? ich kenn umbrello...was gibts noch? sollte kostenlos sein .

danke  :toll:


----------



## The_S (19. Dez 2006)

Wenn du mit Eclipse arbeitest gibts dafür n tolles Plug-In ... *such*


----------



## hupfdule (19. Dez 2006)

Sind alle scheiße. ;-)
Im Erst, ich kenne kein OpenSource Tool, das wirklich was taugt. Umbrello ist da noch das annehmbarste, aber wirklich glücklich macht mich das auch nicht.

Brauchst du "was Richtiges", wirst du um so was wie Together nicht herum kommen. Nur da zahlst du auch gleich 4000€ oder so....


----------



## Wildcard (19. Dez 2006)

Das Eclipse Tools Projekt wird in wenigen Monaten ein erstes eigenes UML-Plugin veröffentlichen.


----------



## yajp (20. Dez 2006)

Hallo,
für NetBeans gibts ebenfalls ein UML Tool.

Uebersicht

Grüsse


----------



## EOB (20. Dez 2006)

hab mir mal die community edition von visual paradigm for uml gesaugt. klasse teil..allerdings sind nicht alle funktionen enabled. aber zum nur mal eben so ein paar diagramme zeichnen ists sehr gut geeignet 

gruesse


----------



## hupfdule (20. Dez 2006)

Jaja, Community Edition.... So was gabs von Together auch mal. Hatte ein paar Bugs, ein paar fehlende Features und irgendwann war das Ding auf einmal weg. 

Solche Community Editions werden gerne etwas stiefmütterlich behandelt. Mir wäre dahin gehend ein OpenSource Tool lieber.


----------



## Luma (21. Dez 2006)

Ich kann den UML-Editor von NetBeans nur empfehlen. Sei bei sehr großen Projekten manchmal etwas langsam, aber ich glaube, dass sich das in späteren Versionen auch noch ändern wird.


----------



## Lacos (1. Jan 2007)

MyEclipse (Professional Version) bietet einen guten UML Editor


----------

